# Anyone near Toledo/MI area??



## fourhorses (Apr 29, 2004)

I'm looking for someone to go to Clayton, Michigan (near Adrian, MI) and make a cash offer on a horse and hopefully get him out of there. If anyone is interested you can read Ringo's story on the rescue forum. I'll pay for gas and any expenses I just want to save this horse.


----------



## fourhorses (Apr 29, 2004)

It's not that big of deal. Anyone?




I've got the cash I just need someone who cares enough to not look the other way.......anyone????



This is a horse that is crippled due to neglect.....with all the talk of rescues this is a chance for someone to help.........


----------



## CyndiD (Apr 29, 2004)

I wish I could help..but its 4 hrs. from me and I have to work this weekend. Maybe there is someone in that area close by where the horse is located you could call..humane officer or some other type official that would be willing??


----------



## fourhorses (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorry, this should have been posted in the Rescue Forum as rescuer's know you have little luck getting horses out and to new lives. I don't have good luck in this forum. I'll have it moved to CMHR!!


----------



## virginia (Apr 29, 2004)

Aww geez, I really wish I was closer. You know I'd be there in a heartbeat. I looked it up and it's 13 hours away. What happened to Plan B??

Anyone out there willing to perform a miracle and rescue this poor mini. He desperately needs you..

Ginny


----------



## Lisa-Ruff N Tuff Minis (Apr 29, 2004)

Sorry I am in ID but i applaud you not giving up on this guy I am sure someone out there will help you


----------



## fourhorses (Apr 29, 2004)

Plan B is still in place Ginny



2 different times now. Hubby is worried as I am a smaller person and I have to do it alone (someone has to care for ours



) but what will be will be and I'm sure I'll be provided with strength - one way or another. I don't know if I will succeed but the little guy is worth it. His comfort in life is as important as the comfort of mine or anyone elses. Can ya tell he's captured my heart??!!

Just thought I'd try a "wad of cash" as it was put to me. They won't take it from me but maybe, just maybe they'd take it right then and there from a stranger who doesn't know me from Adam and has a trailer to make it a done deal right then and there. Geez, summer vacation, their wedding anniversary, girls' college fund, the list goes on.....they aren't violent in any way so there is no risk there and they do not care about the horse - he's just a pain in the butt now that won't die.


----------



## minisaremighty (May 1, 2004)

Have you found anyone yet? I'm in Oregon, otherwise I'd be there in a heartbeat! I'm praying for Ringo!!!

Hugs! PS, I've just read all of Ringo's threads and you are an amazing person!!!

Kathy


----------



## fourhorses (May 1, 2004)

Yippeeee!! I've got a gal going to make an offer on him next week and a couple more lined up!


----------



## virginia (May 1, 2004)

Ok Kristie, I've got everything crossed that can be crossed.

Ginny StP


----------



## minisaremighty (May 2, 2004)

That's great!!! I thought about you off and on all day!!! I'm sooooo glad. Please keep us updated!!


----------



## fourhorses (May 3, 2004)

First buyer going by tonight to talk and she's going back with her trailer tomorrow!! If they don't take "her" money then I've got 3 other people willing to try!! Let's all hope money talks!


----------



## minisaremighty (May 3, 2004)

Good luck!!!!! I hope this works!! Hopefully they will just take this offer!!!! I have a feeling they might suspect something is up if they don't accept this one and then someone else comes by, wondering why all of a sudden there is so much interest in this horse. Oh I hope he will be with you soon!!!!

HUGS!!!


----------



## fourhorses (May 3, 2004)

I agree with you Kathy. I won't have them go one after another. With lush grass coming in I so hope I can get him out of there and get him the vet & farrier care he desperately needs.

If he isn't out in his paddock tonight on her way home from work she'll wait until tomorrow. We want it to be as casual as possible but she drives near there every day to/from work and frequents a dairy barn right down the road so as this is as good as it gets! I think she feels confident because she asked if I could be there with my truck & trailer tomorrow. We'll see. Thanks so much for the well wishes and prayers. It does mean alot and I can't wait to tell Ringo he's had so many people rooting for him.


----------



## minisaremighty (May 3, 2004)

OH!!! That is soooo nice that it's someone sooooo local!!!! That makes it much more likely! OH! I sure hope he's out tonight!!!!


----------



## fourhorses (May 3, 2004)

Ringo isn't for sale. Gal did see him. He is obese, crooked legs but able to hobble around. No water, just a big green pasture. Perfect for a foundering horse. Biggest failure of my life.









I don't think there is anything else I can do.

Please, can someone tell me why another human would intentionally cause so much suffering?? They keep waiting for him to die, he refuses to die but they want him to suffer there. My heart is broken and all is not right in the world.


----------



## virginia (May 3, 2004)

I AM SO SORRY kRISTIE. It's not your failure, it's theirs. How can two people from the same family have such opposite view on life....

Plan B???

Ginny


----------



## minisaremighty (May 3, 2004)

I'm soooooo sorry!!!!!


----------



## fourhorses (May 4, 2004)

Well, I'm done crying for now and back to work for this little guy.

The gal who went to try to buy him yesterday was quite affected by what she saw. She has decided to help as best she can. She has friends who will stop by and also gave me the name of a vet who does NOT tolerate neglect and happens to go to the dairy farm down the road from Ringo at least once a week.

This is a very difficult situation and while most rescues are done quietly with the comfort zone taken care of for the owner this one is different.

After lots of crying and praying it hits me.....this isn't one to keep quiet. I believe, with all my heart, that the more people who inquire about Ringo the better. They think their dirty little secret is still safe. They think that I am the ONLY one that cares. It is my belief that Ringo has a chance if the owners know that I am not the only one.


----------



## SunQuest (May 4, 2004)

Hugs Kristie!

You are not a failure by any sense of the word!!!!! The failure is the owners. I am in tears over how aweful this is and I know how emotionally envolved one gets when they know of an animal in need. I can only pray that the person who helped you that lives near there is able to find others who will show interest.

Further, you have educated many on how to do things in a rescue. You have used every available resource that you can. You have posted your ideas here. I do not call that a failure.

Trust me, Ringo knows the truth. And he knows he is loved by people that are far away from his home.

Hugs...


----------

